# 2007's Versa rear fender replacement



## ryder911 (4 mo ago)

Hello,
I have to repair a rusty rear fender in 2007's Nissan Versa but there is no parts for it in my country.
I came here to ask if there is any other car which has a rear fender patch panel that is similar to that of Versa's


----------

